# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κατασκευή κλούβας για παπαγάλο με ράφι dexion

## thimios1991

Λοιπον γεια σε ολους,ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα.....ακομα δεν εχο παρει παπαγαλακι,γιατι φτιαχνω το κλουβι.Δεν εχω ξανα παρει ποτε παπαγαλο οποτε ουτε κλουβι και αποφασισα μιας και εχω καλιτεχνικη φλεβα να το φτιαξω μονος μου σιγα σιγα και οταν σιγουρεψω οτι ειναι ενταξει με την βοηθεια σας να παρω και το κοκατιλακι που θελω.....
θα σας στειλω καποιες φωτο με το κλουβι να μου πειτε γνωμες και οτι αλλο νομιζετε......γιατι πραγματικα τις χρειαζομαι..... !!!

----------


## thimios1991



----------


## CaptainChoco

Από άποψη κατασκευής θα σου μιλήσουν οι πιο "ειδικοί" σε αυτά, από άποψη μεγέθους όμως για ένα κοκατίλ πιστεύω είναι παλάτι! Φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο και θα έχει άπλετο χώρο να σκαρφαλώνει!!

----------


## thimios1991

ειναι 1.20 υψος,75 εκ πλατος και 59 εκ βαθος. θα σας στειλω κιαλλες λεπτομερειες γιατι θελω να μου πειτε μηπως ειναι επικινδυνα καποια πραγματα για το παπαγαλακι.....

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον Θιμιο καλως ηρθες !!!!
Το κλουβι σου ειναι παλατι πραγματικα απλα να βεβαιωθείς πως ειναι ανοξείδωτο γιατι η σκουρια ειναι αρκετα επιβλαβεις για την υγεια των παπαγαλων!!!Εγω πριν απο 3-4 μηνες μπηκα στον μαγευτικο χωρο του φορουμ μας και πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια να τους ευχαριστησω ολους !!! Επιπλεον θα ηθελα να σου πω να επισκευτεις τα :*(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού*

ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα οσο μπορουσα τωρα οι πιο εμπειροι θα σου τα πουν με σιγουρια ..... καλη διαμονη και καλο διαβασμα !!

----------


## thimios1991

ευχαριστω πολυ,θα τα διαβασω ολα και οτι απορεια εχω θα σας ρωτησω....  :Happy0062:

----------


## mrsoulis

Σαν καινούργιος και εγώ να σε καλοσωρίσω και να σου πω από εμπειρία πρόσφατη προσωπική το διάβασμα και οι απορίες δεν σταματούν ποτέ.... Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται... Επίσης να τους ευχαριστήσω όλους ακόμα μια φορά και από εδώ τέτοια βοήθεια, υποστήριξη και προθυμία δεν θα βρεις σε αλλο φόρουμ....

----------


## thimios1991

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου να εισαι καλα!!!! οσο ζεις μαθαινεις...  :winky:

----------


## thimios1991



----------


## WhiteFace

Παρακαλω φιλε μου, ευχαριστηση μου να βοηθαω !!!
Το κλουβι ειναι πολυ τελειο θα ελεγα, επισησ με σιγουρια χωραει και 2 κοκατιλ, αλλα εσυ θες μονο κοκατιλ σαν ειδος ?? μπορεις να βαλεις ανετα και ενα ρινκνεκ μεσα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο ... ποτε σκοπευεις να παρεις το κοκατιλ σου ? θες ημερο η αγριο  ?

----------


## thimios1991

φιλε μου εγω ρινκνεκ ηθελα να παρω αλλα οπου εχω ρωτησει μου λενε καλυτερα να παρω κοκατιλ επειδη ειμαι πρωταρης.
και εκτος αυτου δεν μπορω να βρω εκτροφειο με ρινκνεκ να παρω να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι....ψαχνω αλλα τιποτα!!!!
και βρηκα ενα παιδι που εχει κοκατιλ και την αλλη εβδομαδα θα μπορω να παρω γιατι τοτε τελειωνει το ταισμα μου ειπε.....

----------


## WhiteFace

τελεια αντε με το καλο να σου ερθει ο καινουργιος σου φιλος και να τον αγαπας οπως θα σε αγαπαει και αυτος!!!!! ισως ναι καλυτερα κοκατιλ ειναι συνεργασιμα πανεξυπνα και πολυ αστεια και χαδιαρικα, ο δικος μου δηλαδη. Παντως το κλουβι ειναι να το κοιτας για ωρες αν το γεμισεις με πατηθρες ξυλινες παιχνιδια θα ειναι το τελειο !!!Περιμενουμε νεες φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## thimios1991

θα ανεβασω σιγουρα.....και οσο το φτιαχνω θα σας ανεβαζω φωτο να μου λετε οτι θελετε....η βοηθεια σας μου χρειαζεται σιγουρα......

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφη η κατεσκευή σου!!Ρίγκνεκ μαζί με κοκατίλ στο ίδιο κλουβί..σίγουρα θα έχουμε απώλειες!!!Ποτέ δύο διαφορετικά είδη σε ένα κλουβί ...
Τι να πώ τα ρίγκνεκ είναι πανέξυπνα και έχουν απαιτήσεις αλλά και τα κοκατίλ το ίδιο ακριβώς!!!Για διαφορές κτλ. δεν ξέρω να σου πώ πολλά αλλά αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι όλα θέλουν αγάπη καθαριότητα και γενικότερα φροντίδα!!!! :wink:

----------


## thimios1991

παιδια εφτιαξα μια πορτουλα και εβαλα καποια ξυλα που βρηκα.......θα υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτα?? και κατι αλλο που θελω να ρωτησω...
θελω να βαλω σχοινι καπου μεσα για ομορφια σε καποια σημεια....μπορω να βαλω σχοινι μεσα στο κλουβι??πρεπει να ειναι καποιο ιδικο σχοινι ή οτιδηποτε???
επισης αυτη ειναι η πορτα με τα ξυλα...

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε εκανα λαθος στην προταση μου εννοουσα μονο ενα ρινκνεκ χωρις κοκατιλ το ειπα λαθος χαχαχα το φιλοτσακι σου ο Νιτζελ το εχει δει λιγο σκληρος και παιζουμε πολυ ατσουμπαλα χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Κοιτα υπαρχουν και σχοινια απο πετ σοπ που ειναι αρκετα καλα , εγω στον δικο μου εχω βαλει χοντρα σχοινια δικα μου , αλλα προσεχε να μιν εχουν ξεφτια γιατι συχνα γινονται ατυχηματα , και πριν βαλεις το οτιδηποτε πολυ καλο πλυσιμο ειδικα τα κοκατιλ και η καθαριοτητα πανε μαζι!!

----------


## thimios1991

δλδ τα ξυλα αυτα καλυτερα να τα βγαλω και να παρω κατι απο πετσοπ για να ειμαι σιγουρος.!!
ναι αλλα τα σχοινια αν τα βαλω και ας μην εχουν ξεφτια δεν θα τα δαγκωνει και θα αποκτησουν???

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τί σχοινί έχεις στο μυαλό σου...??Δείξε μας και θα σου πώ...Πάντως κατάλληλα σχοινιά είναι τα εξής :


ακόμα θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις μερικά όμορφα κλαδιά και κανα όμορφο παιχνίδι όπως τα εξής :


δεν θα βάλεις καθρέπτη στο κλουβί..μόνο κακό θα προκαλέσει στον παπαγάλο και επίσης βάλε και κόκαλο σουπιάς,ποτίστρα ταίστρα και πέτρα ασβεστίου για το ράμφος του...αλλά και για ασβέστιο!!!!


και καλό θα ήταν να μπείς να τσεκάρεις μερικές ιδέες από το φόρουμ για το στόλισμα του κλουβιού!!!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...Διαμονή

(!!!) Πάρε μπόλικο σχοινί αν πάρεις από μαγαζί και όχι από πετ σοπ (που σου προτείνω να πάρεις ή το σχοινί της πρώτης ή της τρίτης εικόνας) για να φτιάξεις και εσύ παιχνίδια...κουνιες  κτλ !!!!!

----------


## thimios1991

ναι τετοιο σχοινι εννοουσα οπως την πρωτη εικονα το κατω κατω σχοινι.......θελω εκτος απτο να φτιαξω παιχνιδια να τυλιξω και τις κολωνες του κλουβιου εκει που εχω ενωσει τα συρματα δηλαδη ωστε να μην υπαρχει καμια πιθανοτητα να παθει κατι το κοκατιλακι..... 
θα τσεκαρω και τι αλλο φτιαχνετε για να παρω ιδεες.....ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλύτερα να μήν το βάλεις γιατί θα είναι η τέλεια φωλιά για ψήρες!!!όπου έχει κάποια κοφτερή εξωχή από το σύρμα κτλ. πάρε τον τροχό και κόψε το ή το σφυρί και κάνε το φλάτ!!!!

----------


## thimios1991

α μαλιστα....οκ αυτο θα κανω.επισης βρηκα αυτην τη σελιδα μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν αξιζει??? *******************

----------


## WhiteFace

ολα αυτα που σου ειπε ο φιλος ο μαριος ειναι πολυ σωστα...... τι εννοεις αν αξιζει ? απο θεμα πληροφοριων ειναι οκ και ειδικα στον τομεα της διατροφης!!! σε τι ηλικια θα ειναι το κοκατιλ που θα παρεις ?

----------


## thimios1991

εννοω αν ξερετε αυτον που τα πουλαει στη σελιδα που εστειλα.
τωρα με τον αλλον π εχω μιλησει μου ειπε οτι τα ταιζει κρεμα και την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ετοιμα να τα δωσει οποτε φανταζομαι ειναι μικρουλια.
θα τον ξανα παρω τηλ και θα ρωτησω λεπτομεριες και θα σας πω πριν το παρω.!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

κομπλε φιλε μου οσο πιο μικρο τοσο το καλυτερο για να το εξημερωσεις !!!! θες αρσενικο η θηλυκό ? εχεις διαβασει τις διαφορες τους? επισης να ρωτησεις τι χρωμα ειναι χαχαχα,  συγνωμη που γινομαι λιγο αδιακριτος αλλα ανυπομονω να δω φωτογραφιες για το πως θα ειναι !!!

----------


## jk21

Θυμιο ο κανονας περι μη αναγραφης εμπορικων συνδεσμων ,νομιζω ειναι σαφης ..... σελιδες εκτροφεων που κατα δηλωση σου εμπορευονται πτηνα ,δεν επιτρεπονται !

----------


## thimios1991

χιλια συγγνωμη δεν το ειχα δει αυτο.....δεν θα το ξανα κανω!και παλι συγγνωμη!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Πολύ ωραίο το παλατάκι που εχεις φτιάξει! Με το καλό να μπουν και κοκατιλακια!

Μια φιλική συμβουλή απο μένα είναι να διαβάσεις λίγο καλυτερα τα θέματα στο φόρουμ και να μην κανεις βιαστικη και παρορμητική επιλογή. Θα βρεις πολλές αναφορές οτι τα ταισμενα στο χερι πουλάκια πρεπει να αποφεύγονται,τόσο για λόγους υγείας, όσο και για λογος συμπεριφορας . Κατα τη γνώμη μου θα δώσεις περισσότερα χρήματα για "χειρότερο" πουλάκι. Αυτό που ψαχνεις είναι ενα νεαρό πτηνό  απο εκτροφεα σε ηλικία 2-5 μηνών ώστε να έχει απογαλακτιστει και να εκπαιδεύεται εύκολα. Σημαντικό είναι να το διαλέξεις απο κοντά ώστε να επιλέξεις κάποιο που είναι υγιες και πιο φιλικό με τους ανθρώπους, αφού ακόμα και στις ίδιες συνθήκες να έχουν ανατραφεί ο χαρακτήρας του κάθε πουλιού παιζει πολύ μεγαλο ρόλο στη συμπεριφορά του!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thimios1991

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου,αυτο θα προσπαθησω να κανω!δεν θα βιαστω για να βρω οτι καλυτερο μπορω!να εισαι καλα φιλε.....

----------


## thimios1991

παιδια το γαλβανιζε το συρμα δεν κανει για το κλουβι ????? γιατι αν δεν κανει την πατησα ασχημα.

----------


## mrsoulis

Μην ανησυχείς όλοι εδώ μέσα αν δεις τις κατασκευές γαλβανοζε σύρμα χρησιμοποιούν... Και εγώ σε μια κλούβα που φτιάχνω τωρα τέτοιο έβαλα... Απλώς θεωρώ ότι επειδή οι κουτσούλιες διαβρώνουν σχεδόν τα πάντα ίσως αργότερα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις τον πάτο! Από ότι είδα εύκολα το κανείς και με κόστος πολυ χαμηλό...

----------


## thimios1991

να εισαι καλα φιλε μου γιατι διαβασα οτι δεν κανει και λεω παει τσαμπα τα εφτιαξα ολα.ναι τον πατο τον αλλαζω ευκολα και οντος δεν κοστιζει πολυ!!
ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## ringneck

πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου
αν βάλεις και ροδάκια θα το κανεις και βόλτες χωρίς να πολύ ταρακουνάς τον κάτοικο και να ταλαιπώρησε και εσύ...



αυτές τις τρυπούλες μπορείς να τις κλείσεις κάπως?μην σκαλώσει κάνα δάχτυλο?



σχετικά μ την επιλογή σου να πάρεις ταϊσμένο στο χέρι
θα σου πρότεινα να μην το κανεις!!!!

πολύ προτείνουν ταϊσμένα στο χέρι για να είναι πιο ημερα να κάθονται στο χέρι κτλ

κανεις όμως δεν λέει τους κινδυνους π κρύβει

στην υγεία του πουλιού λόγο αντισωμάτων
και αν δεν έχει γίνει σωστά...

ούτε αργότερα τα ψυχοσωματικά πρόβλημα που ενδεχομένως να απόκτηση μετά τ3-4 χρόνο ζωής του
ειδικά αν δεν έχει κοινωνικοποιηθεί και με αλλα ζώα η το ταίρι του..


από προσωπική εμπειρία θα σ έλεγα ότι αν βρείς 1 μικρό 3μηνων ταϊσμένο από γονείς
θα μπορείς να κανεις ότι θα έκανες και με 1ταϊσμένο στο χέρι!αλλα θα σ πάρει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω για να σε εμπιστευθεί..

----------


## thimios1991

πως θα ειμαι σιγουρος για την ηλικια του,δηλαδη αν μου πουν ψεματα οτι ειναι μικρο μπορω να καταλαβω εγω απο μονος μου την αληθεια??
ναι αυτα θελω να τα κλεισω και προσπαθω να σεκφτω τον τροπο......εκει ηθελα να τυλιξω γυρω γυρω σχοινια γιαυτο ρωτουσα αν κανει.  :Happy:

----------


## ringneck

1 τα ματια(2-3 μήνες είναι μαύρα)
2 το ράμφος(μετά το 4-5μηνα μαυρίζει το κάτω και λίγο η μύτη του πάνω)
3 το φτέρωμα(5-7 πρώτη πτερορια και μικρές αλλαγές στο χρώμα)
4 το δαχτυλίδι(βλέπεις έτος γέννησης)

στα ringneck τουλάχιστον μπορείς να καταλάβεις εύκολα από τα 3 πρώτα... 

φαντάζομαι και στ τσουλούφια υπάρχουν αν όχι τα ίδια αντίστοιχα...

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα.

Θύμιο θα ηταν καλυτερα αν ανοιγες ένα "νέο θεμα" ( στην κατάλληλη ενότητα ) ρωτώντας λεπτομέρειες για το πουλακι που

 σκέφτεσαι να παρεις, ωστε να μεινει καθαρό το παρων τοπικ που είναι μια αξιολογη προσπαθεια κατά τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## vasilakis13

Αν δεν εχει δαχτυλίδι ο μόνος τροπος είναι εμπειρικά. Γι αυτό προσπάθησε το πουλάκι να έχει δαχτυλίδι (και το δαχτυλιδι βέβαια μεγάλη απόκλιση έχει αφού μονο το έτος γράφει). 
Εμπειρικά μπορείς να το καταλάβεις απο το μέγεθος του ράμφους, των νυχιών, ίσως και του λοφίου αλλά και τη γενικότερη ζωηραδα του πουλιού. 
Γενικά μην ψαχνεις αυστηρα κάποιο πολύ μικρο πουλάκι. Αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να αναπτυξεται μια πολύ καλη σχέση και αν είναι μικρο σε ηλικία αυτό γίνεται πιο εύκολα συνήθως. Εαν όμως κάποιο είναι 3μηνων και το βλέπεις οτι φοβάται τους ανθρώπους ενω ενα άλλο 8 μηνών και κοινωνικό τοτε το δεύτερο θα εκπαιδευτεί πιο εύκολα. Εγώ την κοκατολιτσα μου την πήρα σε ηλικία 1 έτους και μέσα σε 1 μήνα ειχαμε κάνει σημαντικά βήματα.
Όταν ερθει η ωρα δηλαδή να διαλέξεις πουλακι κύριο κριτήριο για εμένα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι η ηλικία αλλά η κοινωνικότητα του πουλιού. Εκτός αν ο εκτροφέας τα έχει παραμελλειμενα και φοβούνται όλα την ανθρώπινη επαφή...

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thimios1991

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια...τα σημειωνω ολα και οταν παω να διαλεξω θα τα κοιταξω ολα!!!

----------


## thimios1991

γεια σας και παλι,σας εχω ζαλισει αλλα εχω απορειες παρα πολλες.....λοιπον βρηκα ξυλο που λεω να αγορασω ειναι γωνια και θελω να το βαλω εκει που ειναι οι τρυπες για να μην χτυπησει το κοκατιλακι...στην πρωτη φωτο σας δειχνω το ξυλο και στην δευτερη που θελω να το βαλω......οι πληροφοριες για το ξυλο ειναι αυτες: (Πηχάκι σουηδικό, γωνία κούφια εξωτερική, σε φυσική απόχρωση). κανει να το παρω???

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να υποθέσω ότι θα το βάλεις από την μέσα μεριά??Να ξέρεις κάτι σημαντικό γενικα για τους παπαγάλους...λατρεύουν να μασουλάνε το ξύλο...και εσένα που απ'οτι κατάλαβα μπορεί να είναι μόνο του (χωρίς ζευγάρι) τότε τις ώρες που δεν θα παίζεις μαζί του...θα ασχολείτε λεπτομερώς με το κλουβί και ότι έχει μέσα αυτό...οπότε φοβάμε μήν στο ξεπατώσει από εκεί που θα το βάλεις!!!!Να συμπληρώσω ότι καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις ξυλινες πατήθρες...σε διάφορα μεγέθη...αν δεν μπορείς να κόψεις φυσικά κλαδιά :
*Ασφαλή Ξύλα

Μηλιά
Κουμαριά
Μελιά - φλαμουριά
Λεύκα
Οξιά
Σημύδα
Καβάκι (ποικιλία λεύκας)
Σιδηρόξυλο
Φτελιά
Έλατο
Μπερκιά (κράταιγος)
Παπάγια
Αγριόπευκο
Μανόλια
Μανζανίτα (ποικιλία του Όρεγκον)
Αχλαδιά
Πεύκο (συγκαταλέγεται και το pitch pine)
Λεύκα
Σεκόγια (ποικιλία κοκκινόξυλου)
Αμπούρα
Μανγροβιά (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Ιτιά
Κέδρος
Ευκάλυπτος
Ελιά
Σφένδαμος
Μουριά
Ακακία
Ιρόκο
Δρυς
Μοπάνι (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Αγιούς
Πλάτανος
Ασπρόξυλο



Τοξικά και μη ασφαλή ξύλα

Βερικοκιά
Κερασιά
Ροδακινιά
Δαμασκηνιά
Νεκταρινιά


**ή αλλιώς να αγοράσεις τέτοια*  ξύλα :

----------


## thimios1991

τελικα παιδια εβαλα αυτο στις γωνιες....ελπιζω να ειναι καλο.!!!πλαστικο ειναι...!!!!του εχω φτιαξει ολοκληρο παλατι,θα του βαλω μεσα ενα σωρο παιχνιδια και ξυλα αν πηγαινει και τρωει το κλουβι ε τοτε τι να πω  ::

----------


## thimios1991

αυτη θα ειναι η πορτα και θα προσθεσω ακομα λιγες λεπτομερειες.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μην ανησυχείς αφού είναι πλαστικό όλα όκ!!! Η πορτούλα 1000 φορές καλύτερη από την πρώτη...φοβερή δουλειά μπράβο και με το καλό και ο ένοικος!!!έχεις αποφασίσει χρωματισμο , αν θα του πάρεις ζευγάρι,τί φύλο θα είναι...???

----------


## thimios1991

Να σας πω την αληθεια ακομα ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ για αγγελιες και εκτροφεις,επισης ακομα ειμαι στην σκεψη στο να παρω ρινγκ νεκ ή κοκατιλ.......
Αυριο θα παω μια βολτα σε πετσοπ να παρω και απο εκει καποιες ιδεες γιατι στο ιντερνετ μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω βρει τιποτα για ρινγκ νεκ και δυο τρεια για κοκατιλ που ειναι ολα ταισμενα στο χερι και απο οτι μου λετε δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο αυτο!!!
Αν **************************************************  ***********************************
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ....

----------


## jk21

Θυμιο βλεπω μια ωραια προσπαθεια για κατασκευη ενος αξιου χωρου για τα πουλακια που θες να φιλοξενησεις 

αλλα δυστυχως για δευτερη φορα 

στο ιδιο το δικο σου θεμα ,που ειναι θεμα στο χωρο των κλουβιων και των κατασκευων 

γινεσαι off topic

και μαλιστα με αναφορα εκτος κανονων ,ενω ηδη σου ειχε επισημανθει αλλη μια φορα και μαλλον και παλι δεν τους εδωσες σημασια 

αυτο δυστυχως εχει και συνεπειες εστω και συμβολικου χαρακτηρα ,αποκλειστικα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,αφου για την κλουβα αξιζεις τα μπραβο μας ! 

* αν και off topic ,θα απαντησω σε αυτο που θετεις .Προβληματα μπορει να εχουν τα μικρα που εξ αρχης εχουν αφαιρεθει απο τους γονεις και ταιστει στο χερι .Αν το πουλι ταιστει τις πρωτες εβδομαδες απο τους γονεις και στην πορεια μερος των ταισματων γινει και με κρεμα ,αλλα απο εμπειρα χερια για σωστη παρασκευη της ,ο κινδυνος μειωνεται σαφως .Αναλογα λοιπον το τι θα ακουσεις για την τακτικη που χρησιμοποιουν ,ισως και βλεποντας απο κοντα πως πραττουν ,αναλογα αποφασισε

----------

